# Hey All!



## cullmeyer (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi guys and gals! I am a 29-year-old fantasy and science fiction author with about ten years experience. I haven't had anything published, but I hope to at some point -- as I'm sure most of you do as well. I have written a few "real world" short stories in my time, so I have a grasp on more than just fantasy and science fiction. I aspire to be innovative in my execution, and am more than willing to help anyone who wants it. As I have read in this section, I too am looking for a group of people to collaborate with. I look forward to discussing this art with you all. Thanks!


----------



## garza (Aug 13, 2012)

Another fantasy fan. Welcome, cullmeyer. Are you related to the Cullmeyers of Jasper County, Mississippi? They are distant relatives of mine. 

You'll want to get together with fantcfan who has also just joined. All of us, fantasy fans or not, will look forward to seeing some of your work posted. As an avid fan of the 'real world', I'll personally be happy to see of of your short work in that category. 

Good to have you aboard.


----------



## cullmeyer (Aug 13, 2012)

*Hey there Garza!*



garza said:


> Another fantasy fan. Welcome, cullmeyer. Are you related to the Cullmeyers of Jasper County, Mississippi? They are distant relatives of mine.
> 
> You'll want to get together with fantcfan who has also just joined. All of us, fantasy fans or not, will look forward to seeing some of your work posted. As an avid fan of the 'real world', I'll personally be happy to see of of your short work in that category.
> 
> Good to have you aboard.



Thank you so much! And no, I do not believe that I am related to the other Cullmeyers. =) I will get posting as soon as I can!


----------



## Nickie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello to you, and welcome to this community.


----------



## cullmeyer (Aug 14, 2012)

Nickie said:


> Hello to you, and welcome to this community.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Galarath (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have an avid sci-fi and fantasy imagination and have only been on the forum a few days, but I do hope to get somewhere with my ideas. I have written on and off for the past 25 years, but have yet to concentrate on finishing at least one. This will hopefully change now I have joined up. And who knows, maybe (probably not, lol) I may get a book out there for others to enjoy as much as I have enjoyed writing them.

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, Welcome!


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 14, 2012)

Allo. Welcome to WF.


----------

